# opinion on rb25 s14 swap...



## Amast3rMind69 (Sep 30, 2009)

Just wondering what your opinion is on the rb25 into an s14. I am mainly concerned about weight in the froint of the car...


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't think that the rb25 is going to be that much heavier. See if you can find any list of comparison weights. I think usually the battery has to move to the boot [trunk] and this helps even the weight balance as well. Probably have to uprate front springs.


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

RB25 is mostly going to affect your chasis


----------



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

;1285839 said:


> RB25 is mostly going to affect your HARDON







I speak from RB25 swapped s14 experience. Its tons of fun.


----------

